
Ask HN: What is the ONE most important thing you've learnt on HN? - slice_of_life
Answers can be technical (like a server config loophole you had always overlooked) or non-technical.<p>For me, it was to cut down on hyperbole when communicating. Before, I used to make statements like &#x27;I am sure everyone feels the same way&#x27;. Now, I&#x27;ll ask questions like, how can you quantify how many people feel the same way? Did you measure that or can you make a reference to the statement you just made?
======
harel
Not necessarily on HN but on the internet as a whole, though this applies
heavily on HN:

Like a coin, every story has 3 sides. Hear them all before making judgement,
and in general, opt for internalising judgement rather than publicising it.

~~~
slice_of_life
> Like a coin, every story has 3 sides

I like that.

------
NicoJuicy
Read less, do more ( ps. working on it)

------
amirouche
Do not market a product that has no content.

